# no more colored forums for Spanish GV



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

After consulting with the moderators and hearing from many others, I've decided to revert the "colored forums" - the Spanish general vocabulary forums that are split among various colors - to a single forum, like it was a year ago.  There will be advantages and disadvantages to the single forum, but I think it is the best way to go.

The original purpose of dividing the forum was to encourage better answers to questions through smaller forums.  We hope to soon have a new solution to that problem using tags, so the principal reason for creating these separate forums will cease to exist.

The changeover will be Saturday night.  I need to shut down the forums to upgrade to vB 3.7.4 anyway, so this is a good time to do it.  Expect the forums to be closed around 10pm to midnight US Eastern time.

Wish the forum luck, and hopefully the transition will not be too difficult for us.

Saludos,
Mike


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Mike on my own opinion I dont think than thi is a really good idea because the forum is really fast and in this way you can find a thrad more faster, but you are the boss, haha.
 I am going to take the chance to ask you, because I notice than you can do 2 post in a row so your nickname appears twice and etc. vB has and option when is you post and you do it again before some one do it the 2 post are merge. What do you think about doing that here?

PD. I really hope than you undestand me.


----------



## alexacohen

Hello Mike,

What will happen with the Old Vocabulario General? Will it be merged, too?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Alexa,

Yes, the plan is to merge everything back into that forum and rename it.


----------



## fenixpollo

Cabeza tuna said:


> Mike on my own opinion I dont think than thi is a really good idea because the forum is really fast and in this way you can find a thrad more faster, but you are the boss, haha.


There are many ways to find a thread, depending on what kind of thread you are looking for.  

"Browsing" through the forum to find a thread is not the most effective way to find a thread, no matter what kind of thread you are looking for.


----------



## alexacohen

mkellogg said:


> Hi Alexa,
> 
> Yes, the plan is to merge everything back into that forum and rename it.



Oh well. I had come to like the combined view. It'll be interesting to see the new settings.. 

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## MancUniStudent

I think that this is a great idea!
Good luck!
MUS x


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Me he acostumbrado a la Combined View con más rapidez de la que creía. Al principio me generó inseguridad, pero pronto me acostumbré y me volveré a acostumbrar al antiguo diseño, en cierta forma será como volver a casa tras haber estado de viaje un tiempo.

Al foro dividido le encontraba una pega, inevitablemente y salvo que al mirar la combined view un hilo me llamara especialmente la atención, siempre comenzaba por el mismo orden, primero el azul y blanco, marrón... y, dependiendo del tiempo que tuviera, a veces el foro verde no llegaba ni a abrirlo, pero probablemente habrá quien comenzara por el verde.

En fin, aquí estaremos para ver el cambio.

Saludos


----------



## matthews028

I am in favor of this. I never really liked the subdivided forums anyway.


----------



## mkellogg

Things haven't exactly gone as planned.  The server seemed to be having trouble with one big forum, so I've split it into two forums for now - one for current threads and one "old" forum for older threads.  Let's see if this works better.


----------



## romarsan

Si, hace un rato me salió un mensaje "no puede abrir hilos en este foro" y me di cuenta que había dos foros, pero esta mañana funcionaba bien ¿no?

Se habrá asustado el servidor al ver todos los threads juntos de nuevo


----------



## mkellogg

The server seems to be doing much better with two forums than it did with one forum.  I'll probably try to combine them again later this week, but I want to leave it alone for now and hope for the best tomorrow.

¿Asustado?  At least overwhelmed!  I think there are too many threads and pages to count every time somebody views the forum home.


----------



## fenixpollo

Even if the dual forums is a long-term solution, Mike, I think we'll get used to it.  Thanks for your hard work to keep the forums running smoothly... and quickly.


----------



## laisla

Hi everyone,

Just a little feedback on the new design...I have noticed my threads get less attention now, usually one person might reply but in the old forum I seemed to get alot more replies.  I don't know if that is the point of the change but I just thought i would mention it either way, as I am probably one of the most prolific posters here (thankyou to all for putting up with my mistakes in Spanish and correcting them, I do try...)

Thankyou to all the moderators for their work.


----------



## mkellogg

Laisila, let's see how things go over the next couple of weeks as people get used to the new format.  I would be seriously concerned if that turned out to be the pattern.


----------



## fenixpollo

I agree. We will all have to change the way that we view threads and the way that we navigate the forum. Once people become accustomed to the new (old) look of the forum, your threads will get more replies.


----------



## alexacohen

laisla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a little feedback on the new design...I have noticed my threads get less attention now, usually one person might reply but in the old forum I seemed to get alot more replies. I don't know if that is the point of the change but I just thought i would mention it either way, as I am probably one of the most prolific posters here (thankyou to all for putting up with my mistakes in Spanish and correcting them, I do try...).


 
Give us a chance, mate.

We´re still trying to adjust to the new settings. 

After all, _el hombre es un animal de costrumbres_... Have you ever heard that old Spanish saying? It´s too true.

Though it is still more accurate _de costumbre, el hombre es un animal_, but that´s another question...

Thanks, Mike. I quite like the forum as it is now. Lovely job.


----------



## Masood

I was getting used to the colour-coded forums. I used to cycle through them to help out with any questions that I could.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure things will go well with the reverted version.


----------



## Mirlo

I like it, even though at the beginning it felt weird...but I felt the same way when it was changed to colors...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Wow! This is new to me, since I joined WRF after the colored forums were implemented. Just to comment, there are at this moment 21 pages of threads with posts from today alone!  That's one busy forum. I take the opportunity to thank you, Mike, for these great forums and I hope it all goes well in this new GV adventure!

Regards


----------



## danielfranco

I am one of those silly people that welcomes change with open arms, as long as it don't get in my way. The change to the smaller forums was great because it allowed me to see many of the zero-reply threads before they got obliterated by the regular thread tsunami of the EN-SP general vocabulary forum traffic. The combined view was cool.
I guess it's back to the old "show posts in ascending order of number of replies" trick.
Ah, well…
Good luck to all forum users.
D


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Me parece una excelente idea.
Estoy de acuerdo con ella.  Tan de acuerdo como en desacuerdo estaba hace un año cuando se planteó la división.
Hubo foros de colores en los cuales creo que nunca llegué a aportar; de hecho dejé de ir al spanish/english durante un largo tiempo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

danielfranco said:


> I am one of those silly people that welcomes change with open arms, as long as it don't get in my way. The change to the smaller forums was great because it allowed me to see many of the zero-reply threads before they got obliterated by the regular thread tsunami of the EN-SP general vocabulary forum traffic. The combined view was cool.
> I guess it's back to the old "show posts in ascending order of number of replies" trick.
> Ah, well…
> Good luck to all forum users.
> D


 
Pienso muy parecido y lo he podido observar muchas preguntas caen en el olvido rápidamente con 0 post, esto por el rápido movimiento del foro.


----------



## Aserolf

Hello Mike.
I have posted like two o three questions since the change happened but I can not tag my threads anymore. Why is this happening?
How can I do that? if I still can.
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Masood

Did the moderators etc feel that the multi-coloured forums were not manageable?
I get the feeling that many threads are now slipping away unanswered due to volume of questions.

I'd be interested to know why there was felt a need to revert.


----------



## romarsan

My doubt is wether there are now more unanswered threads than before or the question is that it is easier to find them. I remember that it was usual to find threads with no answers in the red and green forums.


----------



## laisla

Hi,
A good idea maybe to bring back the colored forums but have them "revolving", or for example that they change their place everytime you open the principal page.


----------



## fenixpollo

Masood said:


> Did the moderators etc feel that the multi-coloured forums were not manageable?
> I get the feeling that many threads are now slipping away unanswered due to volume of questions.
> 
> I'd be interested to know why there was felt a need to revert.


 One of the factors was that the "number of replies per thread" did not go up after we switched to the colored forums. In other words, threads received the same number of replies -- and the same number of threads went unanswered.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I also joined the WR forums after the colored forums were implemented, and I like it much better now, without them. It gives reponse to one of my requests here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=972404

Mike, would it be too difficult to move the "Top" button from the blue line of buttons at the bottom of the page -where it doesn't belong, and in my opinion serves no useful purpose- to immediately below the last message? As you are introducing changes anyway...


----------



## Aserolf

Aserolf said:


> Hello Mike.
> I have posted like two o three questions since the change happened but I can not tag my threads anymore. Why is this happening?
> How can I do that? if I still can.
> Thank you for your reply!


 Hello!
Could somebody answer my question?
Is the option tag still available?
I like it better this way, with no colored forums, but I'd like to tag my threads.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, tags are still available. You need to join the "taggers" usergroup in Control Panel>Group Membership to be able to add tags now.  Please join the group.

And I need to make that more obvious to people somehow.


----------



## Aserolf

mkellogg said:


> Yes, tags are still available. You need to join the "taggers" usergroup in Control Panel>Group Membership to be able to add tags now. Please join the group.
> 
> And I need to make that more obvious to people somehow.


 Thanks Mike!
I just joined the group. I would have never guessed it!
You should make this more obvious ;o)


----------



## coquis14

No sé si este hilo está planteado para que dejemos opiniones o para que nos saquemos dudas pero si se está volviendo al formato viejo por algo es  , así que acatemos , aunque ya me había encariñado con los colorcitos.


----------



## Misao

I also got used to the coloured forums...I must say I was not really happy at first, but as somebody said before, I was able to visit all of them looking for the unanswered threads. The old look had this little problem of "traffic-jam". Many of the unanswered  threads dissapeared without response. 
But I will be able to get used to the new-old look. Anyway, my question here is:
Just to avoid the posts disappearing without response, Mike: could it be possible...somehow...that the unanswered threads would remain at the top till they got any answer? 
I don't know if I made myself understood...

Thanks and congratulations for your work here. It's amazing! 

Misao


----------



## shreck2

I am very happy with these news. I never got used to the coloured division. Not that I couldn't get used to it, because I could, but I did not really like the rythm and the way of interacting with it... Hard to explain, I know, but I really "applaud the idea".

 

Very-happy-Schreck2. ,


----------



## mkellogg

Misao said:


> Mike: could it be possible...somehow...that the unanswered threads would remain at the top till they got any answer?


My plan is to have a tag that people can apply to their threads if there are no answers or they are unsatisfied with the answers that they have received.  I hope to work out the details by the end of next week.

In the meantime, click Replies, then the arrow beside it to show the unanswered threads first.  Or bookmark this: GV unanswered.


----------



## jacinta

Hello, All,

I just wanted to put in my two cents worth.  Being a former moderator and frequent user of these forums, I was dismayed and confused to come to the site to find...Colors!  I'm so glad to see them gone; I never did try to even figure them out.  I didn't really have the time.  Now, I will be able to use the forums again without confusion!  Thanks, Mike.

jacinta


----------



## gloris

Foreros,

Necesito que alguien me ayude porque en este momento me es imposible formular una pregunta, puedo ver respuestas a otras preguntas pero no encuentro la manera de ingresar para hacer la mía.

Gracias

Gloris


----------



## Cabeza tuna

http://forum.wordreference.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=83
Usa ese link.


----------



## gloris

Un millon de gracias Cabeza tuna

saludos

Gloris


----------



## SDLX Master

I have just found out that our forum is back to what it used to be. WTG Mike! The color forum wasn't bad. However, one single standard forum is better.


----------



## alacant

Hi Mike,

"To err is human, to forgive is divine".

All is forgiven, thank you a thousand times.

Fly high.


----------



## ivanovic77

Me alegro de que las cosas vuelvan a ser como antes. A mí nunca me gustaron los colores. De hecho, dejé de participar en el Spanish-English General Vocabulary a raíz de la división. Últimamente me preguntaba cómo alcancé los 1000 posts en menos de 2 meses en el año 2007, porque en 2008 no habré escrito ni 300. Y ahora lo entiendo. El Spanish GV es mucho más adictivo para mí cuando tiene este ritmo frenético.

Gracias Mike.


----------



## ascension

Maybe it's because I got here after the colors, but after trying extra hard to get used to the single forum I have to say that I _really_ prefer the colors. The speed of the single forum is overwhelming!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Ah, but it saves at least me considerable time, as it allows me to go easily to the unanswered posts and avoid the crowded ones... And I also got here after the colors.


----------



## dani_katze

Hi, 
the forum has been a great help in my new job. I have to do a lot of translations regarding epilepsy and many people here helped me to do it! It also has helped me to improve english language too.

But now with the change of the colored forums to a single one, I realized that the respond is less than before and I have not receive any respond for about three post I wrote today  

Hope this will change soon.

Anyway thank you for this great forum.

Dani


----------



## fenixpollo

dani_katze said:


> But now with the change of the colored forums to a single one, I realized that the respond is less than before and I have not receive any respond for about three post I wrote today


If 24 hours have passed and there are fewer (or no) responses to your questions, you can do the following:
- post again to your thread, adding new information (if you post again, without adding additional context or information, it's called "bumping", and it's not allowed)
- report your thread to the moderators, using the little report-a-post triangle in the upper-right corner of the post. The moderators might be able to help your thread.

_Si han pasado 24 horas y hay menos (o cero) respuestas a tus preguntas, puedes hacer lo siguiente:
- colocar otro mensaje con más información (si colocas un mensaje sin añadir más contexto o información, se llama "bumping" y no se permite).
-reportar tu hilo a los moderadores, utilizando el triangulito rojo en la esquina derecha superior de tu mensaje. Los moderadores podrían ayudar tu hilo._


----------



## dani_katze

muchas gracias fenixpollo!!!


----------



## elchoco

dani_katze said:


> Hi,
> But now with the change of the colored forums to a single one, I realized that the respond is less than before and I have not receive any respond for about three post I wrote today.


 
I would concur that each thread seems to be receiving fewer responses before reaching the depths of pages 3-4 and beyond.

I always placed my queries in only one thread (the blue one) and just loitered there each time I visited.

(I hope someone's backed up the database)


----------



## gloris

I am really lost now, when I go to "ask in the forum yourself" it opens a page that has no option to formulate the question I need to ask.

I was taking old threads related to the subject, but I have no responses. From 4 threads in the last 10 days I only got response for 1

What should I do??

Regards

Gloris


----------



## Oldy Nuts

When you click on "ask in the forum yourself", you get a list of all forums. Click on the one where you want to post your question. In the new window, immediately below the box identifying the forum, and before the list of threads in it, there is an "Ask a question" button.


----------



## Cagey

gloris said:


> [....]
> I was taking old threads related to the subject, but I have no responses. From 4 threads in the last 10 days I only got response for 1
> 
> What should I do??



When you have had no response to a post for so long, you may click on the red triangle of your post and send a note to the moderators about your problem.  They may be able to help.


----------



## gloris

Oldy nuts and Cagey,

Thanks a million for your responses.
Oldy mi problem es that I am not getting the list of all forums, something is going wrong, but today I´ve received a response to one of my questions.

Regards

Gloris


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hello, fenixpollo.

I checked before posting my message, and I have just checked again.

We seem to be talking about different things. If I go to www.wordreference.com and loook for a word, I see the "Ask in the forums yourself" button about which I assumed Gloris was asking. If I click on it, I am taken to http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=23, which is a list of the English/Spanish forums and has no button for asking a question/opening a new thread that I can find. I only get an "Ask a question button" if I go to one of them -obviously excepting the one that is closed.

_Addition:_ Sorry, I should have said "the one that is semi-closed", for one can post in existing threads in it, but not open new threads. And althought the same button is there, it can't be used to open a new thread, as in the other forums.


----------



## Misao

Your problem is quite..weird, Oldy, I didn't find any differences in the forum since Mike removed the colorured forums. It works the same as before for me. If I go to the dictionary, I can access the "Ask a question yourself" and etc, like before...like always, in fact.

I don't know how to help you here... sorry 

Misao


----------



## Oldy Nuts

It's not my problem, Misao, and I wasn't asking for help. Thanks for your sympathy anyway.

I answered a question by Gloris about not finding how to open a new thread when invited in the dictionary to ask in the forums, and fenixpollo posted a comment apparently correcting me. My second message was an attempt to clarify my meaning and thus show we were not talking about the same thing. 

As a matter of fact, I have opened so few new threads that I could not say if anything is different in this after the recent changes, and it doesn't bother me if there is any difference.


----------



## rosasrojas

I´m kind of a "member",  I am discovering how everything works, I have just recently posted my first threads so it won´t be any problem with me. I´ll just follow the rules. Thanks Mike and everybody. Rosas rojas


----------



## Outsider

I didn't check if this suggestion was made before, but it's just occurred to me that one neat way to spread the load of the Spanish-English Vocabulary forum would be to split it into a *Spanish -> English* forum for questions about Spanish in English or Spanish, and an *English -> Spanish* forum, for questions about English in Spanish or English.


----------



## Misao

Hey, Outsider, I think this is a great idea! 
That will speed things up a bit 

What do the rest of foreros think?


----------



## fenixpollo

Outsider said:


> I didn't check if this suggestion was made before,


 I checked, but I only found one other mention of this idea -- it a thread where you already suggested it. It didn't get much attention there. 


Outsider said:


> one neat way to spread the load of the Spanish-English Vocabulary forum would be to split it into a *Spanish -> English* forum for questions about Spanish in English or Spanish, and an *English -> Spanish* forum, for questions about English in Spanish or English.


 What's the problem you're trying to solve? Cut down on the traffic so that threads stay on page one longer?  

I have a feeling that the two forums would not receive equal traffic. For example, if there are more Spaniards here than any other nationality, then there will be more people asking questions in Spanish-English, which will get loaded up with unanswered threads; and more people answering questions in English-Spanish, which will be a fun place to hang out.


----------



## Outsider

fenixpollo said:


> I checked, but I only found one other mention of this idea -- it a thread where you already suggested it. It didn't get much attention there.


Sorry. I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Hella

¡Una fantástica noticia!

Echaba de menos el foro que abandoné por absoluta discrepancia con la organización por colores. Será agradable regresar, aunque temo que algunos grandes colaboradores que también se fueron no reciban la buena noticia y les hayamos perdido para siempre...


----------



## coquis14

Hella said:


> ¡Una fantástica noticia!
> 
> Echaba de menos el foro que abandoné por absoluta discrepancia con la organización por colores. Será agradable regresar, aunque temo que algunos grandes colaboradores que también se fueron no reciban la buena noticia y *les hayamos perdido para siempre*...


¡¿Para tanto es el tema?! , No creo que por haber separado el foro en "colores" muchas personas hayan desertado del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Hella

coquis14 said:


> ¡¿Para tanto es el tema?! , No creo que por haber separado el foro en "colores" muchas personas hayan desertado del mismo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno, en su momento sí que hubo bastante revuelo. De hecho, hubo mensajes que se borraron y si no recuerdo mal, incluso se baneó a algún miembro. 

También es cierto que gran parte del problema se debió tanto a la forma como a la medida en sí; algunas personas que habian sido bastante participativas y, por lo tanto, habían contribuido al bienestar del foro, sintieron que no sólo se desoía su opinión, sino que además se les daban contestaciones que no les gustaban. Uno no sigue participando "gratuitamente" en un foro donde no se siente bien tratado.

De todas formas, no tiene que haber "desertado" mucha gente para que sea una gran pérdida: si se van tres personas de las que se preocupan más por contestar que por preguntar, es peor que si se van mil de las que entran un sólo día para hacer su pregunta y cuando tienen la respuesta ya no vuelven.


----------



## coquis14

Hella said:


> Bueno, en su momento sí que hubo bastante revuelo. De hecho, hubo mensajes que se borraron y si no recuerdo mal, incluso se baneó a algún miembro.
> 
> También es cierto que gran parte del problema se debió tanto a la forma como a la medida en sí; algunas personas que habian sido bastante participativas y, por lo tanto, habían contribuido al bienestar del foro, sintieron que no sólo se desoía su opinión, sino que además se les daban contestaciones que no les gustaban. Uno no sigue participando "gratuitamente" en un foro donde no se siente bien tratado.
> 
> De todas formas, no tiene que haber "desertado" mucha gente para que sea una gran pérdida: *si se van tres personas de las que se preocupan más por contestar que por preguntar, es peor que si se van mil de las que entran un sólo día para hacer su pregunta y cuando tienen la respuesta ya no vuelven*.


Estoy de acuerdo con eso ,pero también recuerdo voces a favor en el momento del cambio. Al principio me había adaptado a la modalidad de una sóla página con 20 hilos, después me adapté a la modalidad de los colores y ahora me estoy adaptando a la modalidad de 50 por página (nuevamente ). Pfff, es cierto , es algo engorroso...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Outsider!

We debated the idea of splitting the forums that way, but I never liked it.  In the current form, you can learn and help others in the same place.  If we split them, many people might only visit the forum in which they are learning and ignore the one where they can help others.

Anyway, after the _fracaso _of the colored forums, I have no desire to split the forums again!


----------



## Outsider

Thank you for your reply, Mike!

I understand your point of view, although I think it's not so difficult to jump between forums (I do it all the time ). Even if the split were not 50/50, I think it would still reduce the traffic noticeably in the two twin forums.

But you have the final say, of course.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

mkellogg said:


> Anyway, after the _fracaso _of the colored forums, I have no desire to split the forums again!



Was it that bad, Mike?

I mean, of course I can´t know how it worked from the other side (yours and the mods) but form my side it didn´t look that bad at all - and the combined view was great. 

Maybe I shouldn´t be asking this, so if no one answers it´s OK.


----------



## Vampiro

coquis14 said:


> ¡¿Para tanto es el tema?! , No creo que por haber separado el foro en "colores" muchas personas hayan desertado del mismo.
> Saludos


Sí... para tanto.
Al menos yo dejé de ir al Spanish/English, lugar en el que comencé mis participaciones en WR.
Y no por los colores en sí, sino por la forma en que se tomó la medida y por las respuestas que se dieron cuando los que más activamente participábamos planteamos nuestro desacuerdo.
Los hechos han demostrado que teníamos razón.
Claro, ya no es lo mismo.  Y mis sobrevuelos por el S/E son cada vez más esporádicos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Valeria,

I think it is best to keep mum (not say anything more)!

Mike


----------



## speedier

I never liked the rainbow forums, but one improvement would be for all unanswered messages to be automatically transferred, if possible, to an "unanswered" forum after say 24 hours, in which case more people would be in a position to answer them.

Similarly, if the technology permits it, answered messages in that forum could then be returned to the main forum (or from whence they came) on a daily basis to leave only unanswered messages in that forum. Just an idea.


----------



## Vampiro

Good idea, Speedier.  It should be great for improving the business.

Cheers.
_


----------



## Aserolf

speedier said:


> I never liked the rainbow forums, but one improvement would be for all unanswered messages to be automatically transferred, if possible, to an "unanswered" forum after say 24 hours, in which case more people would be in a position to answer them.
> 
> Similarly, if the technology permits it, answered messages in that forum could then be returned to the main forum (or from whence they came) on a daily basis to leave only unanswered messages in that forum. Just an idea.


 Very good idea!!
I absolutely second your motion!


----------



## danielfranco

With the phpBB protocol you can set your forum to "prune" unanswered threads after a period of whatever you choose.

But they are pruned with extreme prejudice, and are cast into oblivion, forever!
I don't know how to work the vBulletin software, though, but I doubt very much that such feature is available, or that the server could take that kind of load.

Or that the moderators wouldn't faint from over-exertion from trying to keep up with all that traffic, and all the peoples asking, "Oi! Where my thread go, man?"

Or something…
D


----------



## coquis14

speedier said:


> I never liked the rainbow forums, but one improvement would be for all unanswered messages to be automatically transferred, if possible, to an "unanswered" forum after say 24 hours, in which case more people would be in a position to answer them.
> 
> Similarly, if the technology permits it, answered messages in that forum could then be returned to the main forum (or from whence they came) on a daily basis to leave only unanswered messages in that forum. Just an idea.


It is a great idea , indeed , but : How many threads left unanswered per day?


----------



## speedier

You could be right danielfranco, but usually, where there's a will there's a way!

And we aren't just talking about the last few days, there are unanswered threads from years ago cluttering up the system.

http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2&pp=20&sort=replycount&order=asc&daysprune=800


----------



## Vampiro

Aserolf said:


> Very good idea!!
> I absolutely second your motion!


Oh, yeah.
And you can put a very hot red flag for those unanswered for weeks, a red one for those unanswered for days, a light red flag for those unanswered for hours, an orange flag for those more recently posted, and a yellow flag for…
No… forget the yellow flag.
Best regards.
_


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

speedier said:


> You could be right danielfranco, but usually, where there's a will there's a way!
> 
> And we aren't just talking about the last few days, there are unanswered threads from years ago cluttering up the system.



And I've noticed and appreciated your digging them up and responding to them!

You can also use the report-a-post feature if your thread goes unanswered for too long.  I usually bump a several threads a week via this feature.


----------



## speedier

speedier said:


> ... one improvement would be for all unanswered messages to be automatically transferred, if possible, to an "unanswered" forum after say 24 hours ...


 
Or could they be automatically "tagged", in the same way as these are?  http://forum.wordreference.com/tags.php


----------



## TrentinaNE

speedier said:


> I never liked the rainbow forums, but one improvement would be for all unanswered messages to be automatically transferred, if possible, to an "unanswered" forum after say 24 hours, in which case more people would be in a position to answer them.


If you're concerned about locating a forum's unanswered threads, all you have to do is sort the threads in _descending order_ of *Replies* and all the zero-response threads will be listed first (as opposed to the WRF default of sorting by date of last post).  I regularly use this method to check the IT-EN forum for unanswered questions. 

Elisabetta


----------

